# The girls on their new swing



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Gypsy and Astrid love the flock's belated holiday gift!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Very nice. Astrid the poser


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

What an awesome swing!


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

*snuggles Gypsy*

Nice swing!


----------



## qkino (Sep 16, 2013)

cool~they are quite enjoy it


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

What a great gift!


>


This Photo looks exactly like Bio!

They even got that tail feather sticking out on the right lol


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

I am seriously jealous lol!


----------



## anni103079 (Jul 15, 2013)

Love the swing!!!! Did you make this?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone! No, I didn't make it -- it's from Crystal's Bird Toys. 

I highly recommend her toys. They've been a big hit with my birds!


----------



## Ozala (Jan 1, 2014)

Awesome swing!! They seem to enjoy it.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Its a lovely swing.Im going to check the toy website definitely.Oh,before I forget-your birds are adorable.Two little cuties.X x


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Astrid is such the poser! Love it.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Oh, that's really cute. I wonder if they also post to Australia. 
Edit: Yes, they do, but there are no prices...


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

love the swing! I'm going to have to look for that one. Where did you get it?
My birds would fight like crazy over that!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

moonchild said:


> Gypsy and Astrid love the flock's belated holiday gift!


You're cinnamon is stunning Moonchild!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

moonchild said:


> Thanks everyone! No, I didn't make it -- it's from Crystal's Bird Toys.
> 
> I highly recommend her toys. They've been a big hit with my birds!


What size did you get? I see that there are several? Is it too big to hang in a large cage or did you have to buy something to hang it on?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I got the medium because I wanted multiple birds to be able to use it at the same time. It would take up a lot of room in a cage...hanging it from the ceiling would be great, but since I can't do that I used one of these. http://www.amazon.com/Prevue-Produc...d=1391727734&sr=8-1&keywords=bird+cage+hanger

Here it is next to the cage, for scale.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Just ordered this swing and stand. My birds are going to be so happy!


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

Oh my gosh! I adore them!! There is something so precious about that puffed up and content posture! I just want to snug them both  great swing!!!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks Goose's mom!

And Hellena, I hope your birds like the swing as much as my girls do.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I like that swing too. Looks like something my birds would love as well.


----------

